

Ask HN: I Think This is the Best Task App - Staydecent

I'm biased, as I made it. But I use it everyday.<p>http://taskthing.appspot.com/
or blogpost: http://blog.staydecent.ca/entry/task-thing<p>I obviously like the UI, but I've always had a feeling that others wouldn't as it relies heavily on mouseover. I added a KISSInsights question, but no one uses Task Thing, so haven't had much feedback. What do you think?<p>It's free but requires a google account.<p>Why I'm posting here: I see other people still making new Task apps, and charging money. I still like mine better but that's not really a fair judgement.
======
georgefclay
It didn't work for me at all. I created a new task, and would edit the title,
and description. As soon as I would click off of the task all my changes were
lost.

~~~
Staydecent
That's no good. What browser/OS? I'm developing with Chrome/Windows7 and have
tested in Firefox.

`elm.children("form").bind('submit focusout', function() {`

is the event. Thanks for trying it out!

